# CrappieNow online magazine



## chaunc

The new issue is online now. www.crappienow.com


----------



## AEFISHING

Thanks Chaunc! It seems the bite has really turned on lately.


----------



## chaunc

New issue is up. www.crappienow.com


----------



## chaunc

Did an interview with one of the writers for this magazine last wednesday and there's a good chance it may be in the jan or feb issue. Keep an eye on it with me.


----------



## chaunc

The Feb issue is out now. www.crappienow.com


----------



## chaunc

March issue is up. www.crappienow.com


----------



## drew7997

Chaunc, 
I just wanted to pipe in and tell you how much these are appreciated. I only knew of, "throw the bait in the water and wait" type of fishing.(artificial or live) I've learned a lot from these issues. 
So thank you! 

Drew on his S4

LMB: PB: 13"
Crappie: PB: 9"


----------



## chaunc

The May issue is up now. www.crappienow.com


----------



## chaunc

New issue is up now. www.crappienow.com


----------



## chaunc

The August issue is out today. www.crappienow.com
Be sure to check out the photo contest too.


----------



## buckzye11

chaunc said:


> The August issue is out today. www.crappienow.com
> Be sure to check out the photo contest too.


Wow! some serious slabs... if you didn't name the lake, i would have thought those were Kentucky Crappie.


----------



## chaunc

The September issue is out now. www.crappienow.com


----------



## Fishingisfun

Thanks for posting the reminders every month. I read every issue cover to cover.


----------



## Fishingisfun

Would like to watch the magazine videos on my iPad the page takes longer to load but no start button or screen comes up? 
EDIT Video runs OK on PC


----------



## chaunc

October issue is up. www.crappienow.com


----------



## chaunc

November issue is up. www.crappienow.com


----------



## chaunc

December issue is out. www.crappienow.com


----------



## chaunc

January issue out and has a couple icefishing articles this month.
www.crappienow.com


----------



## chaunc

New issue is out. www.crappienow.com


----------



## chaunc

chaunc said:


> The new issue is online now. www.crappienow.com


The May online issue is out today. I got a mention in the article written by Darl Black on Crappie Camps. www.crappienow.com


----------



## chaunc

chaunc said:


> The new issue is online now. www.crappienow.com


The June issue is out. www.crappienow.com


----------

